# Sick Plant



## joe_grow (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
Wondering if you can give me advice. A friend has this issue but is afraid to post because he has the garden:

Wondering what you think might be wrong. Hopefully the pics I attached are here:

Here's the facts:
Day 25 flowering  Snow White
Soil - Miracle Grow w/continous release n=21 p=7 potach=14
        mix 75 soil 25 perlite
Fertilizer: Schultz Bloom Builder 10-50-10 
Fert given by liguid in soil 1/2 stregth at every watering ph adj. to 6.8
Use moisture meter, water when it shows dry - soil has pulled away from sides and is a little crumbly
Soil Ph never tested
Light: 250W HPS  12 on/12 off
Grow room 5' x 4'
Dayton blower 265cfm
On cycle temp 85-90 F Off temp 70-80 F
Humidty  he tries to keep it around 45% but sometimes upto 60%



Additional:
Largest leaves showed first and many have already browned and died. Smaller leaves are starting to show signs as well.
Just had a major fungus knat issue and has started to clear up by plugging bottom holes and using Diatomaceous Earth, that is why soil looks so white in pic. Due for another flush but can't due it while fighting knat issue. 3 other varieties going at same time and do not show problem though some of them have different issues but that is for another post.

Any help would be appreciated by my buddy. He loves his girls.....


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 5, 2006)

Too much nitrogen during flower maybe?   with that time release miracle grow......thats my guess.   wait for someone with more experience though.


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2006)

hey jogro..tell ""your buddy" it looks like a classic case of over nute and probably salt buidup in the soil. 
I would recommend totally flushing the pots, untill he runoff runs clear and reads  in the 6.5 range. As much as three times the pot size. 
BUT..if you've had a gnat problem, that usually stems from or is contributed too, by over watering, keeping the soil too moist...
Maybe flush, then place a fan blowing on the pot to hasten drying.


----------



## joe_grow (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks HICK... I will pass it on. He has wanted to do another flush but has been trying to keep the soil dryer to help kill some of the gnat larve. He has had the gnat problem since his last transplant. I know he will be bumed though because the flushing will probably wash away most of the D-Earth. I will suggest he tries some sand on top.

I told him next time to make sure he drys out the soil COMPLETELY after he buys it to kill any larve in the soil. It was wet when he bought it and used it. He does use a moisture meter but I think when he waters the girls he waters to much and to fast. I was not so sure about the fert he is using. Does 10-50-10 sound OK at this point in flowering?

Thanks again for the help.


----------

